# Sheikh Zayed Road



## katyg1977 (Jun 26, 2008)

Can anybody tell me what it's like to live on Sheikh Zayed Road? Is it really noisy and will I struggle for parking? Thanks!!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

yes and yes


----------



## Andrew_England (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Katy,

I live on Sheikh Zayed Road and its fine, obviously it depends if the appartment is well insulated, but most new ones along there are, its ideal for expats and a lot of Bars and hotels along there. Parking may be a little harder, but if you move into an apartment along there most of them come with car parking spaces allocated either underground or behind. Where are abouts are you thinking of moving into?


----------



## katyg1977 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Living on Sheikh Zayed Road*

Thanks for your help!! I will be living in Sky Tower, arranged by employers, do you know where this is? Please be honest, I'd rather prepare myself!!


----------



## Andrew_England (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Katy,

Just had a quick look and your accomodation is actually slight set back from the road, near Business bay, this is a new area they are developing (like everywhere in Dubai)

Personally I think you will be fine, but open to others views who have been here longer than me.

When are you relocating there, are you already in Dubai? What are you going to be doing over here?


----------



## katyg1977 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Living on Sheikh Zayed Road*

Thanks so much! We are coming out at the end of August and I will be working at Dubai College, in Al Soufah. Any idea how far this is from Sky Tower? How long have you been out there? Everybody makes it sound so great! What are the downsides?


----------



## Andrew_England (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey Katy,

Sorry for delayed response! Its not far to travel, but as you may be aware the traffic here at rush hour can sometimes be a bit of a pain, so I wouldnt want to travel to far. Getting taxis in the morning is fine, but can be harder around 5 or 6pm however getting a car is not expensive, so this may be an option. I have been here on and off for about a month but moved here permanatly a couple of weeks ago. I am loving it, but is just sometimes a little hard to make friends, which was not what i expected at all as I am a very social person back home, but here a lot of people seem to already be in their little social circles, so you just have to break your way into that. However this site has been good, met a couple of people from here. Its very hot and humid at the moment, that is normal for July and August.

Are you planning to visit before moving or just to make the change all in one hit? Are you coming out a lone?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

katyg1977 said:


> Thanks so much! We are coming out at the end of August and I will be working at Dubai College, in Al Soufah. Any idea how far this is from Sky Tower? How long have you been out there? Everybody makes it sound so great! What are the downsides?



The downsides of living right near SZR? The noise, the traffic, the dust! Your journey to work shouldn't be too bad, but you have to get to the other side of the road to travel to Al Soufah and that is what will take the time - avoid Defence Roundabout if at all possible. 

It is still going to be very hot at the end of August, so take care that you don't get heatstroke or dehydration. The sun is very strong here and too many newbies don't take proper precautions. 

-


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Andrew_England said:


> Hi Katy,
> 
> I live on Sheikh Zayed Road and its fine, obviously it depends if the appartment is well insulated, but most new ones along there are, its ideal for expats and a lot of Bars and hotels along there. Parking may be a little harder, but if you move into an apartment along there most of them come with car parking spaces allocated either underground or behind. Where are abouts are you thinking of moving into?


There may be lots of hotels and bars, but
1) You can't cross the road, and
2) It's not like it is easy to walk from one to the other. 

as I said, SZR = the yuck!


----------



## katyg1977 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Andrew, you've been a big help. I came out in April with my husband to have a look around and we really liked what we saw. Guess it's just a case of getting out there and giving it a go now. I've heard that before about social circles so maybe we just just start our own? Do you think you will stay or is it just a temporary move?


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

now that you have mentioned a husband, andrew_england has done a runner!


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

I lived on Sheik Zayed Road for a month and I thought it was fine, I never heard the traffic but I was on the 27th floor. Yes the dust is intense and having to travel the interchanges to get home can be frustrating. But Defence Roundabout becomes a breeze when you do it everyday. Try and time it with the 8am radio quizz on Radio 4 and it even becomes fun 

Good luck with your move! You will love Dubai. But do take care in the heat, it takes your breath away!


----------



## donna1 (Jul 6, 2008)

hiya

yeah i live on that road and to be honest it all depends on which side your apt faces. mine faces the sea so i dont get alot of the noise at all, 

some of the other ppl in our block that face the road said that it was really noisy. so if you have the choice stay away from the road side.

bout the parking it all depends on the building. most buildings have private parking so you should be alright but if not their is parking meters everywhere and you will find it hard to get a space 

donna


----------



## Andrew_England (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi katy,

Appologies for the delay in replying, things have been a little hectic with work for the last few days!

I think now having got here and setled down a bit that I will probably stay longer term. Once you get used to it you really can live a very good life style and have a lot of fun at the same time. 

Have you any more information on your move, do you know when you will be coming yet?


----------



## Andrew_England (Jul 5, 2008)

Ali - Once again I refer to my notes I sent to your previous message. I do not appreciate you trying to mis represent me or suggest that I am providing anything more than information for fellow people, relocating to Dubai. This is an open forum for people to share experiences and information, comments from yourself suggesting that ' I do a runner, when you mention husbands' are neither constructive or called for.


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

If anybody has any comments on South Ridge apartments I'd be very grateful. For working in DIFC...

Apologies for hi-jacking the post, but it is already very helpful with things to consider and we are also looking at apartments on SZR

I am finding this map really useful, by the way, posting it here in case of use to anybody else in similar situation (need to zoom in massively, but lots of labels)
http://www.dtcm-dubaimap.com/Map_of_Dubai.pdf


----------



## hannah12 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Your advice would be great*



Andrew_England said:


> Hi Katy,
> 
> I live on Sheikh Zayed Road and its fine, obviously it depends if the appartment is well insulated, but most new ones along there are, its ideal for expats and a lot of Bars and hotels along there. Parking may be a little harder, but if you move into an apartment along there most of them come with car parking spaces allocated either underground or behind. Where are abouts are you thinking of moving into?


Hi there my daughter who doesn't drive needs to find an apartment on Sheikh Zayed Road would you mind letting me know how you found your apartment? Hannah would send this message herself but the hotel charge a fortune for internet access so I've been asked to help out!!! Thanks a million


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

hannah12 said:


> Hi there my daughter who doesn't drive needs to find an apartment on Sheikh Zayed Road would you mind letting me know how you found your apartment? Hannah would send this message herself but the hotel charge a fortune for internet access so I've been asked to help out!!! Thanks a million


I would advise that she contacts real estate agents out here
- Better Homes 04 344 7714
- Cluttons 04 334 8585
- Hamptons 800 Hamptons (426 78667) 
- Remax 

Dubizzle is also a good place to find rentals and flatshares.


----------



## hannah12 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Thanks*



Maz25 said:


> I would advise that she contacts real estate agents out here
> - Better Homes 04 344 7714
> - Cluttons 04 334 8585
> - Hamptons 800 Hamptons (426 78667)
> ...


Thanks so much that's so helpful, your help is really appreciated Regards Ann


----------



## katyg1977 (Jun 26, 2008)

hannah12 said:


> Hi there my daughter who doesn't drive needs to find an apartment on Sheikh Zayed Road would you mind letting me know how you found your apartment? Hannah would send this message herself but the hotel charge a fortune for internet access so I've been asked to help out!!! Thanks a million


Hiya

I'm really sorry but my employer found my apartment for me and I couldn't tell you how to go about finding one. I can however, recommend the position of Skytowers for her. We are right in the heart of it and can get to anywhere in Dubai really quickly. Taxis are cheap and easy to get and we are in walking distance of some good bars and restaurants and a supermarket etc. Try and have a look at the Mazaya Centre Apartments on SZR as well. Some of my friends are living in there and they too are very nice! Hope thats a little help!


----------



## hannah12 (Sep 5, 2008)

katyg1977 said:


> Hiya
> 
> I'm really sorry but my employer found my apartment for me and I couldn't tell you how to go about finding one. I can however, recommend the position of Skytowers for her. We are right in the heart of it and can get to anywhere in Dubai really quickly. Taxis are cheap and easy to get and we are in walking distance of some good bars and restaurants and a supermarket etc. Try and have a look at the Mazaya Centre Apartments on SZR as well. Some of my friends are living in there and they too are very nice! Hope thats a little help!


OK Thanks a million I will ask her to look into this she doesnt mind sharing an apartment. It sounds as if she needs somwhere within the next week as her time is running out in the hotel.
Thanks again for your advice
Regards
Ann


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

hannah12 said:


> OK Thanks a million I will ask her to look into this she doesnt mind sharing an apartment. It sounds as if she needs somwhere within the next week as her time is running out in the hotel.
> Thanks again for your advice
> Regards
> Ann



If her time is running out, it might be worthwhile looking for a flatshare on Dubizzle. She could also post an add on there letting people know that she is looking for a room. Once she's found her feet, she can always look for her own apartment.


----------

